# Here we go again!!!



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

GO DARKA GO
Proud to say that just 10 days after for IPO1 Darka showed for her IPO2 title
Tracking 87 points ( she decided to walk a 11 point article ) so close to a 98..
Obed 92 ( Note to self fix the stand in motion)
Protection 93 she did really well.
Ran in the Show ring to get her ''V" rating and KKL

Then Honor ran the show Ring and went "V" rated and KKL

Both Girls are hander Owner trained and Honor was Bred by me..


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow ipo 1 & 2 and kk1 v rating is a massive achievement.well done


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, Malinda.. that is GREAT! I love seeing you progress with your dogs, especially little miss Darka. HUGE congrats on the KKL and V rating! Super!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks we hope to see the IPO3 in the near future.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice indeed -- seems like minor touch ups -- too bad about the 11 points lost on the track - even so , really really nice work


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

